# Looking to RENT out my skid steer this season in CT



## Tirioloservices (Oct 20, 2009)

hi iam looking to rent out my skid steer this year with or without operator
its an older new holland..its old ,but has never let me down in the past 4 years ive owned it
last year i used it at a condo in New haven,CT
i loaded snow,salt,moved piles,cleared walks
it doesnt have a full enclosed cab,but iam old school and bundle up lol it has plastic sides..No door
i will run it for a very reasonable fee..its all hand controls like the older case 1845c
the best part is it runs off propane.alot cheaper and cleaner burning..
email me if interested.. [email protected]
ill attach a pic..LIKE I SAID ITS OLDER BUT RUNS GREAT...


----------



## Tirioloservices (Oct 20, 2009)

We can work on an hourly or by season price..iam flexable iam not looking to make a fortune..i just like to keep her moving ...move to a site and leave her there.....i dont have a trailer right now so you would have to mov or i can arrange....iam in waterbury,ct somewhere close to me would be great


----------

